# Help me decide



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

So, the budget is good for one new rod this year and I'd like to use it for multiple applications - I understand that means making sacrifices somewhere - and I thought I'd ask you guys for your thoughts.

I'm looking at spining, factory built - I'd like to use it with 12lb mono throwing 4/5 oz with fleas/shrimp - I might also zing metal on 12lb mono - I'd also like to sometimes use it with 17lb mono to throw 6oz, maybe rarely 7oz, with golfball sized head. 

Thinking the 13ft - 3/6oz, or the 12ft - 3/7oz, or the 12'8" - 4/8oz ?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It is hard to ask one rod to both throw metal AND to chunk 6-7 oz and a head......

If there will be more metal tossing and less bait then I'd lean toward the 12' 3-7 or maybe even more toward the 11' 3-6.

If more bottom fishing 5-6-7/bait and less metal then go for the 12'8" 4-8.

The 13' 3-6 would also do the trick but IMHO 13' is kinda long for throwing metal.

I hope this doesn't cloud the waters even more... 

Tommy


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

In the past ,When I bought one rod to do several things I ended up not liking how it functioned and sold it. If you use it once a year then OK. But if you fish much. consider one this year and another next year. 




Byron/pa said:


> So, the budget is good for one new rod this year and I'd like to use it for multiple applications - I understand that means making sacrifices somewhere - and I thought I'd ask you guys for your thoughts.
> 
> I'm looking at spining, factory built - I'd like to use it with 12lb mono throwing 4/5 oz with fleas/shrimp - I might also zing metal on 12lb mono - I'd also like to sometimes use it with 17lb mono to throw 6oz, maybe rarely 7oz, with golfball sized head.
> 
> Thinking the 13ft - 3/6oz, or the 12ft - 3/7oz, or the 12'8" - 4/8oz ?


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

I would have to agree with suffshr's thinking.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah the do everything idea usually doesn't work out. pick out a metal rod or a chunkin rod and which you need the most and get that one this year and the other next year ... for a pomp mullet rod there is two choices the 10' 1-4 oz or the 11' 2-5 oz. might I add if it's so ruff out there you need 5 oz to fish for pomps or mullets they probably aren't going to be hitting that good ... the 10' 1-4 oz will throw 4oz and fleas/shrimp great and also flat out fling metal too. I have the 10' 1-4, 11' 2-5, and the 12' 3-7 and love them all ... sure would love to have the 13' 6-10 oz too or the 12'8" 4-8 oz


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

The problem, there's always a problem, is that now I want another one...............

I ended up getting the 12.8 - 4/8 spinning, ordered it on Saturday and it was delivered on Wedsnday. Fished it for five hours on Sunday - Would love to report a great catching story, but the rod is still a virgin.........sweet rod.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I have 3 of the CPS all casting, 10' 1-4, 11' 2-5 and the 12' 3-7 all awesome ... would love to someday add that 12'4-8 too


----------

